
How to spy on your iOS users by using the Camera - babayaga123
https://dev.to/danieldallos/how-to-spy-on-your-ios-users-by-using-the-camera-1lmn
======
duxup
I'd like to see all devices with led indicators indicating when the microphone
or camera is in use.

Along with a physical switch that can cut power to them.

